# Fender emblem removal



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

How does a guy remove the fender emblems off a 1966 gto? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Two studs on back with 3/8 nuts on them. Easy way is with the fender off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Is there a way yo do it with the fender on?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Took the fenders off. One fender was a replacement and had the 3/8 stamped nuts on the studs, the other -which was original as far as we know, had compression clips in the holes, the emblem studs were just pushed through them. So which is original and correct?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The 3/8 steel pal nuts are original. If you buy new emblems you will get two new ones with it.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Do the press-in clips look like these?:










https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=C101A&order_number_e=MzMxODcyMg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


These pressed-in "barrel" clips are aftermarket replacements.
You can get 4 of them for $2.00 from Ames Performance.Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

It's not very noticeable, but the barrel clips don't allow the emblem to fit tightly to the fender; the emblem will sit slightly "proud" of the fender surface (about 0.030").

I have used both clip styles on various cars over the years. You can't beat the convenience of the barrel clips, but I prefer the OEM style nuts because I can get the emblems snug against the fender and therefore less likelihood of snagging car wash rags and polishing cloths on the emblems.


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes they were barrel clips, as we were taking the fender off it became apparent that it was a replacement. I can see that the barrel nuts are very handy though and these were fit fairly tight, I didnt notice any difference from the nuts on the other fender but im sure there are many instances where this is not the case. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

FNG69 said:


> Two studs on back with 3/8 nuts on them. Easy way is with the fender off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hello. New to the game. When you say fender do you mean the front quarter panel?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

when you say front quarter panel we hear front fender


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> when you say front quarter panel we hear front fender


Thanks. Trying to replace front emblems on my 66 GTO without removing fenders.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Two ways if you don't want to remove the front fender you will need to carefully cut off the old emblem and use Barell clips.
Or you may be able to un-bolt the inner tub from the render as well as the lower fender (Dog-leg) section of the lower fender and gently pull it outward enough to gain access to the pal nuts.


----------



## Ron B (May 9, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Two ways if you don't want to remove the front fender you will need to carefully cut off the old emblem and use Barell clips.
> Or you may be able to un-bolt the inner tub from the render as well as the lower fender (Dog-leg) section of the lower fender and gently pull it outward enough to gain access to the pal nuts.


Just purchased the car, and the guy put on a bitching lacquer paint job. Sounds like I'm better off just repainting the old emblems. The chrome part still looks good. - Thanks for the help. Ron


----------

